# DIY Undertank Filter



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Does anyone know how to make an undertank filter? I'm looking for one of those bucket filters. 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1126629657420

I'm looking for something like that but how to make it with like a one horsepower pump or something. Thanks for all your help?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a link somewhere but it is usually not much cheaper and not as effective as a manufactured canister filter.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Really? I figured that if you just bought a one horsepower motor and filtered it yourself you could get more power from it. I guess I was mistaken. I would like to see that site if you can find it so I could atleast get an idea of how to make one, but I guess I will go and buy one; thanks for your help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquaticsbykr.com/DIYCanisterFilter.htm


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot.


----------

